# This is what I get for an empty box...



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say that I love trading here! I have gotten to try many cigars that I may have never purchased but will now. I traded with tonyricciardi an empty box of sharks for some smokes. I can't wait to try the Casa Magna!!! 

Thanks alot Tony.:rockon:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

What a generous trade! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Some great smokes there, Tony is the man! :rockon:


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

SWEET!!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

nice deal!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet enjoy.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's one nice trade.


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow looks like tony hooked you up enjoy.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, great sticks.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Arturo, 
good pickup. Thats just the way things roll around here. Especially when you have something someone else wants!

What is the stick at the end with "ML" - looks purdy!


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> Arturo,
> good pickup. Thats just the way things roll around here. Especially when you have something someone else wants!
> 
> What is the stick at the end with "ML" - looks purdy!


To be honest Joe, I don't have the foggiest ideal... All I know is that it smells great. I already smoked the C.Magna the day before yesterday, and the tat reserve yesterday. I think I'll smoke that one today after dinner.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Don Arturo said:


> To be honest Joe, I don't have the foggiest ideal... All I know is that it smells great. I already smoked the C.Magna the day before yesterday, and the tat reserve yesterday. I think I'll smoke that one today after dinner.


Good stuff! I am drooling on my screen looking at the Padilla Miami, I want some soooo bad


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> What is the stick at the end with "ML" - looks purdy!


 Arganese ML3 torpedo. It's a tasty stick, for sure.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

d_day said:


> Arganese ML3 torpedo. It's a tasty stick, for sure.


Awsome, thanks. Gonna look for one.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

d_day said:


> Arganese ML3 torpedo. It's a tasty stick, for sure.


Thank you soooo much... I couldn't read the lable due to my recent lasik procedure. :banana::banana::banana::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> Awsome, thanks. Gonna look for one.


 I'd offer to send you one except I don't have any at the moment.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Don Arturo said:


> Thank you soooo much... I couldn't read the lable due to my recent lasik procedure. :banana::banana::banana::rockon::rockon::rockon:


 No problem. I've had a few here and there so I know them on sight.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> Awsome, thanks. Gonna look for one.


Joe, if you can't find them there, I know that my B&M has them. I could pick some up for you...


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

A great selection for sure!!:banana:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice trade.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Don Arturo said:


> Joe, if you can't find them there, I know that my B&M has them. I could pick some up for you...


 I do, I do ! How you want to do this?


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Good score primo!


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> I do, I do ! How you want to do this?


I'll call my b&m tomorrow and see how many they have in stock. I'll pm you with the number and cost and you tell me how many you want. I'll send it out priority the day after.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Don Arturo said:


> I have to say that I love trading here! I have gotten to try many cigars that I may have never purchased but will now. I traded with tonyricciardi an empty box of sharks for some smokes. I can't wait to try the Casa Magna!!!
> 
> Thanks alot Tony.:rockon:


Smoking one as I read your post. Nice trade from a fine BOTL. Don't forget to leave him Trader Feedback...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn!


----------

